# Chipmunk/Pigeon sounds?



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone else notice rats making chipmunk or pigeon noises? Bernadette does it a lot; mostly when she's sleeping. Is she just dreaming about something, maybe?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

One of my rats makes a coughing sound sometimes, but when she's awake.


----------



## CampbAndrew (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine do it too sometimes...usually when they are asleep. IDK if that's good or bad though.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

One of my rats made noises when she slept that I thought were cute...but then I found out it was mycoplasma (I hadn't even heard of that at the time). Make sure its not a URI, and if it is get it treated right away. I hope its just cute harmless sounds though


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the answers  I will definitely keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't have a URI. Thanks again!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Usually when a rat makes pidgeon,chipmunk, guineapig sounds it means URI


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I concur with Nenn, rats are generally very silent and any sounds while breathing means you have an issue rearing its head...time for a vet visit.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I made her an appointment with the vet for tomorrow morning. Praying it's something fixable :'(


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck! I hope it goes ok


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will make sure to post whatever the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

So Bernadette, Toad and I went to the vet this morning. Toad needed his yearly boosters and checkup, and the Doc didn't even charge me for looking at Bernadette. So nice of him  He didn't seem too concerned when he listened to her lungs, and said her heart sounded good. He said she sounds a little congested and thinks she has a minor URI, so he put her on Amoxicillin.  I'm so relieved.


----------

